# Replacement seat for API grand slam supreme



## sghoghunter (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement seat for an API stand.Mine is shot and to good of a stand to throw away.


----------



## try2shoot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bass pro has them. I got a replacement at the Timber Ghost store in Calhoun. Someone locally makes them, they are little bigger that api seats, have pouch on front that hangs down & also has quick connects so you can take seat out with you. It was about $35.00 if I remember correctly.
Try2shoot


----------

